

Charge your iPod with your bike - oshadi
http://bikehugger.com/2009/09/charge-your-ipod-with-your-bik.html

======
furyg3
This reminded me of an older DIY version for an older iPod, from (the late)
Mark Hoekstra's blog _Geek Technique_ :

<http://geektechnique.org/projectlab/511>

Tangent: Mark was a true hacker. I randomly found geektechnique a long time
ago while screwing around on some random project (playing with an SGI Indy or
a Mac Classic, perhaps), and kept coming back. Later, I was contemplating a
cellphone bike charger after moving to Holland and remembered his iPod
version. I thought "this idea _had_ to have come from a Dutch guy". Sure
enough, he lived in Holland, and I wanted to thank him for all weird projects
he'd inadvertently helped me with over the years.

Unfortunately he passed away in 2008 (heart attack while on his bike), so I
never got a chance to buy him a beer. :(

Everyone should go check out his site, it's full of other fun projects (he
helped pioneer "hacking Ikea" as a concept).

<http://geektechnique.org/projectlab>

------
onreact-com
Good idea but it was executed a few times already prior to this.

See:

<http://www.treehugger.com/files/2007/01/motorolas_bike.php>

<http://gizmodo.com/231766/motos-bike+powered-phone-charger>

<http://fablab.waag.org/content/usb-bike-charger>

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8166196.stm>

<http://www.mobileapptitude.com/?p=747>

